# 'Sant Baba' Man Singh: As With Other So-called 'Sant Babae' Are A Virus For The Sikh Panth



## Admin (Feb 18, 2010)

*'Sant Baba' Man Singh: as with other so-called 'Sant Babae' are a virus for the Sikh Panth*

Heart rending true story of Dr. Sukhvinder Singh Khara of Jalandhar, who exposed the black deeds of "Pooran Brahmgyani Sant Baba" Man Singh. *Shameful Really Shameful*. 

Wake up Khalsa.com- Play the Sikhism in Hearts

...Kurr Phirae Pardhan Vae Lalo... Man Singh has full support of SGPC *Pathedars*, Sant Samaj, Parbandaks under the full support of Present Government. :}--}:


----------

